# What do you feed mealworms?



## Rainwater

Bit baffled, what do you guys/gals feed yours to keep mealies healthy?


----------



## rob-stl-07

i feed mine whatever is in the fridge at the time. sumtimes they get carrot, sumtimes cucumber and so on. but they allways get bug gel instead of water.


----------



## Faith

exactly the same as we feed the crickets lol  they dont eat the skins of fruit or veg ive noticed lol


----------



## blue-saphire

i feed mine fruit though they don't eat the skins so peel them first.


----------



## burrow

I feed mine fish food!


----------



## Paul Chase

I keep mine in bran and feed them vegetable peelings every 3-4 days. Theres no need to give water in any way as they get there moisture from the peelings, and they feed on the bran.
I havnt bought any meal worms in over 3 years now as i have been breeding my own, so i know this method works.


----------



## Ally

Whatever I've got!
Dry dogfood, hamster food, dandelion leaves, veg peelings/scraps, fishfood etc.


----------



## Rainwater

oo great ideas peeps!! my mealworms better appreciate this lol.


----------



## Young_Gun

Another good thing is pinkies/pups, demolish em and get good and fat off em.


----------



## lola

Yep they'll eat mostly anything - mine eat fruit skin/peel too! the easiest feeder bug to gutload - shame everyone then says they're not especially good for reptiles


----------

